# Kingsman golden circle = dogshit



## toomanynotes (Nov 5, 2022)

It took 2 composers to tap away at the 88 keyboard to churn this headache of a soundtrack… I rarely watch much anymore, but gosh this was shite, they must know it too. whose lollipop they suck to get the gig? 
lol


----------



## gamma-ut (Nov 5, 2022)

Sounds like it’s wine o’clock in someone’s house.


----------



## Henu (Nov 6, 2022)

I became interested and checked it out! I was expecting this new "modern, minimalistic sound design-y" approach, so checking it out made me a bit confused first. It sounded just like a regular (though a bit boring and usual) soundtrack. But then listening a bit more, I get your rant now! Maybe I need wine too?


----------



## Elrik Settee (Nov 6, 2022)

Wibble


----------

